# Würmer im Bachlauf



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen
In meinem künstlichen Bachlauf sind an einem Stein schon seit Tagen diese __ Würmer. Erst dachte ich es wären Algen aber bei näherer Betrachtung sieht man das es Würmer sind die sich an dem Stein gehaftet haben. Weiss jemand was das ist? Die Würmer sind etwa 1 cm lang. An dem Teil an dem sie sich festsaugen sind sie etwas dicker. 
Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Speedy


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2006)

hy speedy,


das sind Kriebelmückenlarven  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken 

oder Zuckmückenlarven 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckmücke

volkommen normal und supper fischfutter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2006)

und wir stehen am ende der nahrungskette


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank!

Echt toll das Forum! Ihr wisst wirklich alles :!:  
Nochmals vielen Dank!

Als Fischfutter werden sie wohl nicht herhalten, da die Fische fehlen, aber vielleicht kümmern sich ja die __ Frösche, Libellenlarven oder __ Rückenschwimmer um das Nahrungsangebot ;-)

Viele Grüsse aus der schwülwarem Schweiz

Speedy


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2006)

> Echt toll das Forum! Ihr wisst wirklich alles :!:
> Nochmals vielen Dank!




danke für das Kompliment 
kannst es gerne weitererzählen 

lg und auch herzlich willkommen bei uns
Doogie


----------

